# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  ZTE ZXHN H267A bridge mode με ASUS DSL AC87VG

## lucasff7

Παρακαλώ αν υπάρχει χρόνος και όρεξη ας με βοηθήσει κάποιος για να κάνω αυτό που γράφω στον τίτλο.
Αγόρασα το ASUS και θέλω με αυτό να μοιράσω ίντερνετ στο σπίτι μου και το ZTE για VOIP.
Έχω VODAFONE 100.
Ακολούθησα τον τρόπο του χρήστη bobis και δεν τα κατάφερα γιατί έχει άλλο ρούτερ και οι ρυθμίσεις είναι άλλες...
Μπήκα με root στο ZTE ακολούθησα τον οδηγό, όλα καλά αλλά στο τέλος δεν είχα τηλέφωνο στο ZTE (ούτε το λαμπάκι της τηλεφωνίας άναβε) και από το ASUS δεν μου έδινε ίντερνετ ενώ τα λαμπάκια του άναβαν (2, 4, wan, internet).
Τους έκανα reset και τα μάζεψα και έβαλα πάλι το ZTE να δουλεύει.
Τώρα θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω αν και χωρίς βοήθεια με βλέπω να μην τα καταφέρνω.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## jkoukos

Δώσε screenshoots με τις ρυθμίσεις που έχεις κάνει στις 2 συσκευές.

----------


## lucasff7

ok όταν τα ξαναβάλω θα το κάνω, ευχαριστώ.

- - - Updated - - -

επίσης δοκίμασα και αυτό bbb-solutions.blogspot.com/2015/11/speedport-entry-2i-modem.html?m=1
 αλλά δεν πέτυχε γιατί είναι άλλο το router...

- - - Updated - - -

στο 10 βήμα αυτού του οδηγού ποιόν κωδικό βάζουμε;

----------


## jkoukos

Στο νήμα 10 βάζεις τα στοιχεία username/password που σου έχουν δώσει για την σύνδεση DSL από τον πάροχο.

----------


## x_undefined

Το username και το password που σου έχει δώσει η Vodafone για τη γραμμή σου.

----------


## theopan

> ok όταν τα ξαναβάλω θα το κάνω, ευχαριστώ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> επίσης δοκίμασα και αυτό bbb-solutions.blogspot.com/2015/11/speedport-entry-2i-modem.html?m=1
>  αλλά δεν πέτυχε γιατί είναι άλλο το router...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> στο 10 βήμα αυτού του οδηγού ποιόν κωδικό βάζουμε;


Κρίνοντας από αυτό το ποστ σου, υποψιάζομαι ότι συγχέεις τους κωδικούς του wifi με αυτούς της σύνδεσης (του ppp session). Δεν έχουν καμία σχέση, είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα.

----------


## lucasff7

Τώρα προσπαθώ να μιλήσω με Vodafone να μου πουν τον κωδικό αλλά δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται εύκολα...
Όταν μου το πούν θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω και θα κάνω screenshoot οπότε αν δεν τα καταφέρω να πείτε κάτι...

----------


## jkoukos

Σύνδεση παίρνεις από αστικό κέντρο ή από υπαίθρια καμπίνα;
Αν ισχύει το 2ο, είναι της Vodafone ή άλλου παρόχου (ΟΤΕ ή Wind);

----------


## lucasff7

λοιπόν η Vodafone μου είπε ένα (πολύ γενικό) κωδικό (quest...)
αμφιβάλω αν είναι αυτό αλλά θα δώ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σύνδεση παίρνεις από αστικό κέντρο ή από υπαίθρια καμπίνα;
> Αν ισχύει το 2ο, είναι της Vodafone ή άλλου παρόχου (ΟΤΕ ή Wind);


πως μπορώ να το μάθω αυτό;
αλλάζει κάτι σε αυτό που θέλω να κάνω;

----------


## jkoukos

Προφανώς αναφέρεται στα generic credentials (username:*guest@vodafone.gr* και password:*guest*). Παλαιότερα έπαιζε το username:*guest@adsl.gr*.
Αν είσαι από αστικό κέντρο ή δικιά της καμπίνα, μια χαρά παίζουν αυτά.

- - - Updated - - -

Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι; Για να λες 100άρι πακέτο, αναφερόμαστε σε σύνδεση από καμπίνα.

----------


## lucasff7

μου είπαν το δεύτερο και είμαι Καισαριανή.

- - - Updated - - -

Τα κατάφερα και έφτιαξα και έναν οδηγό για βοήθεια σε άλλους.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jkoukos

Μια χαρά ο οδηγός και συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά σου.

Ενημερωτικά, η σύνδεση που έκανες με PTM και VLAN ID, αφορά σύνδεση VDSL. Για ADSL οι αντίστοιχες επιλογές είναι ATM και VPI/VCI με τιμές 8/35.
Οι ρυθμίσεις των HSlv και HSla που διαγράφονται, αφορούν τις αρχικές συνδέσεις σε VDSL και ADSL αντίστοιχα.

----------


## javas76

Καλημέρα, επειδή περιμένω τη VDSL 100άρα απο vodafone και μου έχουν δώσει το ZTE H267N και έχω το TP LINK VR600v2 (AC1600) το οποίο είναι πολύ καλό router ,το ερώτημα μου είναι:
α) αίναι καλύτερο αυτό που λες να μπεί το ZTE για το voip και να συγχρονίζει το TPLINK που θα αναλάβει το internet ?Θα επηρεάζει το ZTE το ιντερνετ μου με αυτό το τρόπο επειδή έχω διαβάσει εδώ μέσα ότι δεν είναι καλό router το ΖΤΕ και επειδή το χρησιμοποίησα σε ADSL που είμαι ακόμα μαζεύει τρελα λάθη σε λίγη ώρα λειτουργίας.
β) είναι καλύτερο να μπεί το το TPLINK μπροστά για το ιντερνετ και πίσω το ΖΤΕ για voip? και αν ναι πώς γίνεται?
Ευχαριστώ
 :One thumb up:

----------


## thanasis90

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
παιδευόμουν το Σάββατο να φτιάξω και εγώ το home network μου, και δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Έχω το ίδιο isp modem/router και έχω και ένα tp-link archer c7 v5 με openwrt.
Η λογική που έχω είναι:

Πρίζα τηλεφώνου --------> WAN Zte H267A port ------ LAN1 Zte H267A port --------> WAN Archer c7 v5 port

Ακολούθησα τον οδηγό του lucasff7, αλλά δε κατάφερα να κάνω το PPPoE να παίξει σωστά στο openwrt (μου έβγαζε κάποια timeout errors). Έχει κανείς ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να γίνουν στο openwrt για να παίξει σωστά το vdsl με PPPoE? Δικά μου credentials από τη vodafone δεν έχω, και δοκίμασα όλους του συνδυασμούς (guest@adsl.gr:guest, guest@adsl.gr::admin, guest@vodafone.gr:guest καθώς και το quest@adsl.gr:quest) αλλά δεν έκανε connect με κανένα, οπότε θεωρώ ότι κάπου αλλού είναι το θέμα.

----------


## jkoukos

ADSL ή VDSL έχεις; Ο οδηγός αφορά VDSL, ενώ για ADSL αντί του PTM και VLAN ID, θέλουμε ΑΤΜ και VPI/VCI (τιμές (αντίστοιχα 8/35).

Δώσε screenshoots να δούμε τι σου έχει ξεφύγει. Και από το OpenWrt.

----------


## thanasis90

> ADSL ή VDSL έχεις; Ο οδηγός αφορά VDSL, ενώ για ADSL αντί του PTM και VLAN ID, θέλουμε ΑΤΜ και VPI/VCI (τιμές (αντίστοιχα 8/35).
> 
> Δώσε screenshoots να δούμε τι σου έχει ξεφύγει. Και από το OpenWrt.


VDSL έχω. Θα στείλω πάλι το βράδυ που θα ασχοληθώ, τα έκανα revert γιατί δεν είχα ίντερνετ μετά :P

EDIT:
 Όσον αφορά τα credentials, τι να χρησιμοποιήσω; Αυτά που έχει μέσα το guide?

EDIT 2: Όλα οκ! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έκανα και πολλά διαφορετικά με τις προηγούμενες φορές, απλά για κάποιο λόγο τώρα σέταρα το username quest@adsl.gr και το password quest και έπαιξε με τη μία. Όταν βρω χρόνο θα ποστάρω και μερικά screenshots για μελλοντική χρήση. Για το isp router έκανα ό,τι έλεγε το guide του @lucasff7.

----------


## lucasff7

Παιδιά προσοχή στον κωδικό ( quest. ) έχει τελεία στο τέλος, είναι 6 σύμβολα

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα, επειδή περιμένω τη VDSL 100άρα απο vodafone και μου έχουν δώσει το ZTE H267N και έχω το TP LINK VR600v2 (AC1600) το οποίο είναι πολύ καλό router ,το ερώτημα μου είναι:
> α) αίναι καλύτερο αυτό που λες να μπεί το ZTE για το voip και να συγχρονίζει το TPLINK που θα αναλάβει το internet ?Θα επηρεάζει το ZTE το ιντερνετ μου με αυτό το τρόπο επειδή έχω διαβάσει εδώ μέσα ότι δεν είναι καλό router το ΖΤΕ και επειδή το χρησιμοποίησα σε ADSL που είμαι ακόμα μαζεύει τρελα λάθη σε λίγη ώρα λειτουργίας.
> β) είναι καλύτερο να μπεί το το TPLINK μπροστά για το ιντερνετ και πίσω το ΖΤΕ για voip? και αν ναι πώς γίνεται?
> Ευχαριστώ


Το β που ρωτάς δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται...
Το α που ρωτάς το έκανα γιατί το ΖΤΕ είναι για κλάματα στο μοίρασμα του ίντερνετ.
Το κατάλαβα όταν πήγα να βάλω κλείδωμα για τα παιδιά και δεν έπαιρνε για πολλές συσκευές (νομίζω 6 ή 7 πήρε).
Δεν μπορούσε να δεχτεί πολλές συσκευές ταυτόχρονα και έκανε κάτι παλαβά του στυλ να μην συνδέονται οι συσκευές παρά μόνο όποτε ήθελε αυτό, άλλη φορά ήθελε κλείσιμο / άνοιγμα για να μπεί το playstation ή ένα κινητό στο youtube και ότι άλλο κουλό ήθελε.
Η γραμμή όμως έδεινε internet και το τηλέφωνο δούλευε οπότε κατέληξα ότι φταίει το ΖΤΕ.
Και είχα δίκιο αφού τώρα με το ASUS αυτά απλά δεν γίνονται και όλα είναι τέλεια.

----------


## x_undefined

> Παιδιά προσοχή στον κωδικό ( quest. ) έχει τελεία στο τέλος, είναι 6 σύμβολα


Δεν έχει καμία σημασία τι θα βάλεις. Παρεμπιπτόντως, είναι guest, και όχι quest. :P

----------


## lucasff7

> Δεν έχει καμία σημασία τι θα βάλεις. Παρεμπιπτόντως, είναι guest, και όχι quest. :P


ΚΛΑΙΩ
 :One thumb up: 
Πάντως πέραν της πλάκας δεν το ξέρω αυτό και όταν ο υπάλληλος της  Vodafone μου τον είπε και το σημείωσα σε ένα χαρτί όταν ήρθε η ώρα να τον βάλω μέτραγα και δεν μου έβγαινε αφού οι τελίτσες δεν άλλαζαν να δώ τι γράφει και μέχρι να δω την τελεία στο χαρτάκι έβριζα...

----------


## jkoukos

Για το (β), δηλαδή να μπει το ΖΤΕ πίσω από το δικό μας modem/router, υπάρχουν οδηγίες εδώ.

- - - Updated - - -

Σου λέει κι έχει δίκιο, ότι δεν έχει σημασία αν θα βάλεις τελεία μετά το "guest" ή ακόμη και το ίδιο το "guest". Αρκεί το πεδίο να μην είναι κενό.

----------


## raffo333

Καλησπέρα μπορεί να δουλέψει και με το ASUS RT-AC66U B1 ?

----------


## jkoukos

Με οποιοδήποτε δικό μας router. Ακόμη και ένα modem/router που μπορεί να παίξει ως απλό router, είτε έχοντας ξεχωριστή WAN θύρα είτε μία LAN να γυρίσει σε WAN.
Φυσικά οι ρυθμίσεις είναι οι ίδιες και απλά αλλάζει το μενού που βρίσκονται στην συσκευή μας.

----------


## raffo333

Αν γίνει κάποιο λάθος κατά την διαδικασία μπορεί το modem να επανέλθει στις ρύθμισις τις vodafone ? 
Και η vodafone δεν έχει θέμα με αυτήν την μετατροπή τον ρυθμίσεων ?

----------


## jkoukos

Με reset επανέρχεται στις αρχικές ρυθμίσεις που είχε όταν την έβγαλες από την συσκευασία.
Σαν τι θέμα να έχει; Δεν πειράζεις ούτε τροποποιείς το λογισμικό της, ώστε να υπάρξει θέμα με την λειτουργία της συσκευής. Αλλαγές στις ρυθμίσεις κάνεις.
Το γκρι σημείο είναι ότι το κάνεις με λογαριασμό χρήστη που δεν σου έχει ανακοινωθεί. Ας το έκανε η ίδια, όπως το εφαρμόζει η Cyta στον δικό της εξοπλισμό αν το ζητήσει ο πελάτης και θα είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.

----------


## marios1508

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον "lucasff7" για τον οδηγό του. Σέταρα το ZTE σε bridge mode με router το Apple Airport Express και λειτουργεί όπως ακριβώς και όταν είχα adsl. Απλά πλέον η ταχύτητα είναι 50άρα.  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## petaloudaki

Αρχικά συγχαρητήρια στον lucasff7 για τον οδηγό και σε όλους όσους μας βοηθούν εδώ.
Έχω ένα Asus DSL-AC68U που θεωρώ είναι παρόμοιο με το Asus DSL AC87VG του οδηγού.

Στο βήμα 
"Πηγαίνω: ADVANCED SETTINGS, WAN, INTERNET CONNECTION, και βάζω:
στο WAN INDEX διαλέγω EHTERNET/WAN,..."

Δεν έχω κάτι τέτοιο, πρέπει αρχικά να ορίσω μια θύρα του Asus ως WAN από το menu WAN - Dual WAN, για να εμφανιστεί? Σωστά το λέω?

Επίσης επειδή το Asus ηδη λειτουργεί σε μια adsl πρέπει να του κάνω reset καλύτερα πριν κάνω όλα αυτά?

----------


## javas76

Καλησπέρα. όταν ανοίξω τις πόρτες στο ρούτερ πρέπει να τις ανοίξω και στο ZTE ?

----------


## x_undefined

Εφόσον το έχεις σε bridge, όχι.

----------


## javas76

Καλημέρα, δοκίμασα και εγώ τον οδηγό αλλά δεν είχε τηλέφωνο το voip του ZTE.Μήπως κάτι λάθος στη wan ρύθμιση του router ?

----------


## jkoukos

Η VoIP τηλεφωνία βγαίνει από άλλο VC, το VoIPv (για VDSL) ή το VoIPa (για ADSL). Αν δεν τα έχεις διαγράψει, τότε θα έπρεπε να λειτουργεί η τηλεφωνία.
Τι ρυθμίσεις ακριβώς έχεις κάνει στο ΖΤΕ;

----------


## javas76

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...CE%B5-ZTEH267A

----------


## javas76

Καλημέρα, έκανα το bridge μεταξύ του TPLINK και του ZTE με τον οδηγό και όλα κομπλέ.

----------


## triggams

Καλησπερα παιδια,


Με ενδιαφερει εντονα η λειτουργια του Wake on Lan για την εργασια μου μεσω του bridge mode που εχει πετυχει ο lucasff7. Υπαρχει κανεις αλλος με αυτο τον εξοπλισμο που εχει δοκιμασει αυτη τη λειτουργια εκτος τοπικου δικτυου ; Η ιδια εταιρια εκθειαζει το remote access απο οποιαδηποτε συσκευη σε οποιοδηποτε μερος του πλανητη. Ισχυει στην περιπτωση του bridge mode αυτο?

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## x_undefined

Εφόσον το έχεις σε bridge, δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν το υποστηρίζει. Στο router σου θα πρέπει να το ψάξεις.

----------


## nikon55

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Μήπως κάποιος ξέρει τις ρυθμίσεις για σύνδεση του Η267Α με σκέτο ρουτερ της ASUS και συγκεκριμένα το RT-AC66U B1

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## zafitolis

κατάφερα να κάνω και εγώ bringe τα δυο modem του τίτλου, το πρόβλημα που έχω ειναι στο ασύρματο τηλέφωνο, όταν μου κάνουν κλήση χαλάει η ημερομηνία και η ώρα αλλαζει σε παλιότερη χρονολογία και διαφορετική ώρα. καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## georgep138

> κατάφερα να κάνω και εγώ bringe τα δυο modem του τίτλου, το πρόβλημα που έχω ειναι στο ασύρματο τηλέφωνο, όταν μου κάνουν κλήση χαλάει η ημερομηνία και η ώρα αλλαζει σε παλιότερη χρονολογία και διαφορετική ώρα. καμιά ιδέα?


Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει στην περίπτωση σου,
αλλά συνήθως μεταφέρεται η ημερομηνία και η ώρα, από τον πάροχο αυτού που μας τηλεφώνησε.
Συμβαίνει αυτό που γράφεις, κάθε φορά;

----------


## zafitolis

ναι το ρυθμίζω στη σωστή ώρα και μόλις πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο χαλάει

----------


## haralake

Καλησπέρα. Έχω το ZTE ZXHN H267A αλλα η σύνδεση μου δεν έχει voip. Οι ρυθμίσεις για Bridge Mode είναι οι ίδιες; Είναι απαραίτητες οι ρυθμίσεις στο PORT BINDING σε αυτήν την περίπτωση;

----------


## mondeo

> Καλησπέρα. Έχω το ZTE ZXHN H267A αλλα η σύνδεση μου δεν έχει voip. Οι ρυθμίσεις για Bridge Mode είναι οι ίδιες; Είναι απαραίτητες οι ρυθμίσεις στο PORT BINDING σε αυτήν την περίπτωση;


Ναι σε όλα.

----------


## sense1

Καλησπέρα, έχω κάνει τον οδηγώ σωστά μέχρι τις ρυθμίσεις του zte αλλά δεν μπορω να ρυθμίσω το archer vr400. Καταρχάς δεν έχει ή τουλάχιστον δεν ξέρω που να βρω αυτό το wan index να διαλέξω το Ethernet /wan.

Αυτό που κάνω εγω ειναι πάω advanced-internet-add και κάνω ένα setup νέο με ρυθμίσεις που φαίνονται στην εικόνα .... 
κάνω reboot και μετά δεν μπορω να μπω στην σελίδα του vr400 αλλά μόνο στην σελίδα του zte. Τηλέφωνο έχω ιντρνετ όχι ........

- - - Updated - - -

Και μια φωτό με το μενού

----------


## jkoukos

Οι ρυθμίσεις που έχεις κάνει τώρα στο Archer, είναι για την περίπτωση που δουλεύει ως κανονικό router συνδεδεμένο στην γραμμή. Άρα είναι λάθος.

Το "wan index" είναι στο μενού του Asus και μέσω αυτού το DSL Router ρυθμίζεται να δουλεύει ως απλό ασύρματο router μέσω WAN θύρας, πίσω από το ΖΤΕ.
Η αντίστοιχη λειτουργία στην δικιά σου συσκευή γίνεται διαφορετικά.

----------


## sense1

Το δοκίμασα και αυτό. Δεν δούλεψε έβαλα και username και κωδικό αλλά και πάλι δεν άναψε ούτε το λαμπάκι οτι έχει γραμμλη adsl.
VDSL 100/10 έχω one net office. Στο zte  κάνω σίγουρα όλα τα βήματα σωστά αλλά στο tp-link archer VR400 ο οδηγός με για το asus δεν με βοηθάει και το link που μου έστειλες το ακουλούθησα βήμα βήμα  αλλά και όπως είπα δεν δούλεψε.

ερώτήσεις απορίες:

1) πειράζει που το zte έχει ip 192.168.2.1 και το tp-link 192.168.1.1 ?
2) το username του που έχει hslv είναι guest@onenetdata.gr (το δοκίμασα και αύτο)
3) εγώ θέλω το zte να έχει τηλέφωνο και το tp-link να κάνει την  σύνδεση στο vdsl και θα το έχω πάνω του ehternet και wifi.

ο javas76 έχει το archer vr600 ίδιο menu και το έκανε ίσως θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει...

ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## jkoukos

To λαμπάκι του DSL ΑΝΑΒΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ στη συσκευή που κάνει τον συγχρονισμό, δηλαδή αυτή που δουλεύει ως modem.
Καλά κάνει και δεν ανάβει στο Archer, αφού ΔΕΝ δουλεύει ως modem και ΔΕΝ κάνει τον συγχρονισμό.

1. Αν αναφέρεσαι στις LAN IP και στα 2, όχι δεν πειράζει και έτσι πρέπει να είναι.

2-3. Αν ακολουθήσεις τον οδηγό και ρυθμίσεις σωστά το Archer να παίζει ως απλό router και όχι ως DSL Router θα σου δουλέψει. Το ίδιο έγινε και με τον javas76.
Δώσει εικόνες με τις ρυθμίσεις που κάνεις στις 2 συσκευές  για να δούμε που είναι το λάθος σε αυτές (διότι κάτι δεν ρυθμίζεις σωστά).

----------


## sense1

Λοιπόν το ξανά έκανα απο την αρχή (username εβαλα αυτο που φαινεται και το guest@adsl.gr)
και εκανα δεν ανεβασα εικονα που Πηγαίνω: LOCAL NETWORK, LAN, IPv4, DHCP SERVER, τικάρω το OFF και πατάω το APPLY
και εκανα και το reboot και στις 2 συσκευες που λεει στον οδηγο.

----------


## jkoukos

VLAN δεν χρειάζεται στο Archer. Μόνο στην συσκευή που κάνει τον συγχρονισμό μπαίνει και αυτό είναι το ΖΤΕ.
Οπότε τρέχεις πάλι το Quick Setup με απενεργοποιημένο το VLAN.

----------


## sense1

Και πάλι δεν δουλεύει...

εχω εχω... εκανα reboot ....

ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## jkoukos

Δώσε εικόνα από την νέα σύνδεση που έκανες στο Archer.

----------


## sense1

δουλεψε... τελικα ηθελε restart το archer. μάλλον επειδη εκανα επεξεργασια και απο την χαρα μου που δουλεψε δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα στην προηγουμενη απαντηση μου. συγνωμη και σε ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχοληθηκες με το προβλημα μου.

----------


## vagdelas

Καλημέρα. Έχω Vodafone 100 voip μαζί με Vodafone TV.
Έβαλα το ZTE σε bridge mode και το σύνδεσα με το ASUS AX11000.
Λειτουργούν όλα τέλεια χωρίς κανένα θέμα. 


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον οδηγό και τα σχόλια όλων.  :Respekt:

----------


## bvaronis

Καλησπέρα. Είναι εύκολο να μου στείλεις τον οδηγό, γιατί δεν βλέπω το αρχείο;

----------


## paanos

http://bbb-solutions.blogspot.com/20...modem.html?m=1

Αυτός είναι ο οδηγός.

----------


## bvaronis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## TheFireman

Μερικές διευκρινήσεις θα ήθελα για τον οδηγό για το bridge mode.
1) Στο H267A γιατί βάζουμε μόνο τα LAN2 και LAN3 στο "Ethernet Data" και δεν βάζουμε και το LAN4;
2) ΟΚ η LAN1 θα γίνει bridge με το άλλο router. Οι συσκευές που θα συνδέσουμε στο LAN2 και και LAN3 θα βγαίνουν στο Internet;
3) Η συσκευή που θα συνδέσουμε στο LAN4 θα βγαίνει στο Internet;
4) Management του modem από ποιες πόρτες θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## paanos

Ο οδηγός αυτός είναι για εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ, στον οποίο η lan4 είναι συνδεδεμενη με το προφίλ του iptv. Στο 267 μπορείς να την βάλεις και αυτή.

----------


## TheFireman

> Ο οδηγός αυτός είναι για εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ, στον οποίο η lan4 είναι συνδεδεμενη με το προφίλ του iptv. Στο 267 μπορείς να την βάλεις και αυτή.


Κατάλαβα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Να υποθέσω ότι όταν μπαίνει σε Bridge Mode το Modem του H267 οι LAN2, LAN3 και LAN4 δεν βγαίνουν στο Internet, καθώς το connection γίνεται στο άλλο router;

----------


## paanos

Σε αυτό δεν είμαι σίγουρος να σου απαντήσω αλλά νομίζω πως ακυρώνονται αφού το Η267 πλέον κάνει μόνο τον συγχρονισμό.

----------


## jkoukos

Όταν ένας DSL router είναι σε bridge mode, τότε δουλεύει μόνο ως modem και όχι ως router, άρα οι συσκευές που θα συνδεθούν ενσύρματα ή ασύρματα πάνω του, δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## TheFireman

ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## toxotis70

το h267 σαν ταχυτητα σε wifi (2.4 kai 5 GHz) το θεωρειτε γρηγορο ή οχι ?
Πιανω ταχυτητες 30 MB/sec σε μεταφορα απο PC σε ipad pro (μεσω 5 GHz) ....αν παρω καποιο αλλο modem/router θα εχω καλυτερες ταχυτητες μεταφορας αρχειων  ?

----------


## angelos82

Καλημέρα! Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει γιατί στην Vodafone δεν έχουν επαφή;;;
Έχω 100αρα,μου έχουν δώσει το άθλιο h300s και το άλλαξα με το H267a. Ρυθμίστηκε αυτόματα στην γραμμή μου και πήρε και τα voip κτλ. 
Το ίντερνετ πυροβολεί με 5g WiFi 99 speed test και οι πόρτες όπως πρέπει. 
Δεν δουλεύει όμως το τηλέφωνο, στο status λέει unregistered. 
Κάλεσα την Vodafone και λέει από εμάς όλα φαίνονται οκ.
Ξέρει κανένας τι γίνεται; 
Στο log βλέπω μόνο ένα σφάλμα call GetUB failed.

----------


## SystemWide

Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να λειτουργήσει την Vodafone TV ενώ έχει βάλει σε Bridge mode το 267;

----------


## bill27

Καλημερα , εχω vodafone adsl 24αρι με voip(2 αριθμους) και ρουτερ το   zte h267n .
Αγορασα το TP-LINK TD-W8961N  και περιμενω να το παραλαβω απο βδομαδα,θελω να ρωτησω
1.θελω να το κανω bridge δλδ το zte μονο για τηλεφωνια και ολα τα υπολοιπα απο το tp link
ποιον οδηγο πρεπει να ακολουθησω?τον πρωτο του lucasff7? η τον αλλον που βαζεις να κανει τον συγχρονισμο το ρουτερ που θελεις?
2.Εχω το νεο αποκωδηκοποιητη vodafone tv που παιζει με ολα δικτυα,θα εχω θεμα??

Πρωτη φορα θα κανω κατι τετοιο και δεν ειμαι σχετικος με το αθλημα...

Edit

 κανοντας search στο ιντερνετ διαβασα πως το tp link δεν εχει wan port οποτε μαλλον δεν γινεται???!!!! αυτο που θελω να κανω,μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν με αυτο το ρουτερ γινεται που λεει οτι εχει wan port???
https://www.e-shop.gr/netis-n1-ac120...r-p-PER.617962

----------


## mondeo

Το Netis θα πάρεις.

----------


## bill27

> Το Netis θα πάρεις.


Ευτυχώς τελικά το πρόλαβα καί τό πήρα στην τιμή crazy Sundays αφού πρώτα ακύρωσα το TP link. Αν αντιμετωπίσω κάποιο θέμα οταν έρθει καί ξεκινήσω να το σεταρω σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό θα επανέλθω.

----------


## rendouan

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ο οδηγοός αυτός είναι ίδιος και στην περιπτωσή μου? 
Μοντεμ παρόχου : ZTE ZXHN H267N που θέλω να βάλω se bridge mode
ρουτερ (επιθυμητό) : tenda ac1200
τηλεφωνία : κλασική όχι VOIP
ΣΗμ : όταν μπαίνω στο μενού του ZXHN H267N δεν νομίζω ότι έχω διακαιώματα διαχειριστή αλλά δεν είμαι σ'ιγουρος. Από τις εικόνεςς που είδα εδώ για το ZXHN H267Α  Δεν βλέπω το ίδιο ακριβώς μενού. Έχει κάνει κάποιος από εδώ την διαδικάσία με το ίδιο μόντεμ στον ίδιο πάροχο να βοηθήσει? ευχαριστώ

----------


## kostis38

> μου είπαν το δεύτερο και είμαι Καισαριανή.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τα κατάφερα και έφτιαξα και έναν οδηγό για βοήθεια σε άλλους.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Καλησπέρα φίλε μου. Έχω και εγώ το ZTE ZXHN H267A. Προσπάθησα να εφαρμόσω αυτά που αναφέρεις περί οδηγού. Πες μου σε παρακαλώ. Τους κωδικούς εισόδου στο router ( Βάζω username το root και password το $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%)τους βάζεις από την αρχή γιά να μπεις ή αργότερα? Προσπάθησα να τους βάλω από την αρχή αλλά απλά δεν έμπαινε

----------


## paanos

τους βάζεις στην αρχική σελίδα, αντί για το admin - admin.

Για username βάζεις “ root " (χωρίς τα αυτάκια) 
Για password βάζεις " $Extra,ON0ptiOns987%! "

----------


## kostis38

> τους βάζεις στην αρχική σελίδα, αντί για το admin - admin.
> 
> Για username βάζεις “ root " (χωρίς τα αυτάκια) 
> Για password βάζεις " $Extra,ON0ptiOns987%! "



Σ'ευχαριστώ γιά την απάντηση αλλά δεν μου είπες αν τους βάζεις αμέσως μετά την διεύθυνση 192.168.2.1 γιά να μπεις στο router ή σε κάποιο σημείο αργότερα

----------


## jkoukos

Πληκτρολογείς 192.168.2.1 και πατάς ENTER.
Θα σου ζητήσει χρήστη και κωδικό οπότε αντί του κανονικού admin που έβαζες μέχρι τώρα, θα βάλεις του root.

----------


## kostis38

> Πληκτρολογείς 192.168.2.1 και πατάς ENTER.
> Θα σου ζητήσει χρήστη και κωδικό οπότε αντί του κανονικού admin που έβαζες μέχρι τώρα, θα βάλεις του root.


Δεν το δέχεται και γι'αυτό άρχισα τις ερωτήσεις. Μου λέει "λάθος όνομα χρήστη και κωδικού πρόσβασης

----------


## paanos

Δοκίμασες τον κωδικό που σου έστειλα παραπάνω; είναι διαφορετικός από αυτον που μας είπες ότι έβαλες αρχικά.

----------


## jkoukos

> Δεν το δέχεται και γι'αυτό άρχισα τις ερωτήσεις. Μου λέει "λάθος όνομα χρήστη και κωδικού πρόσβασης


Σου είχα δώσει 2-3 διαφορετικούς κωδικούς (περιλαμβάνεται και αυτός που αναφέρει ο paanos) μαζί με οδηγίες πως θα βρεις τον δικό σου αν δεν σου παίξει κανένας.

----------


## geokonst71

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θα ήθελα μία βοήθεια.
Εφάρμοσα τον οδηγό για το bridge στο ZTE 267A
Κράτησα μόνο το PTM 837 στο ZTE (VoIP) και το internet 835 το έκανα bridge.
Όμως δεν δουλευει η τηλεφωνία. Μου δίνει unregistered. Μάλιστα στο VoIP menu, BASIC δεν είχε τίποτα για SIP account and authorization username. Είχε τελείες στο password.
Δηλαδή ο router δεν πήρε όλα τα credentials.

Τι συμβαίνει?
Ξερει κάποιος.

Please help!

----------


## NTsakalis

Δες αυτό. Θα βοηθήσει.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%B9%CE%B1-voIP

----------


## mondeo

Η τηλεφωνία της voda είναι στο 838 αν έχεις vdsl και στο 8/38 αν έχεις adsl.
Κάνε επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρθυμίσεων και μόλις παίξουν όλα σβήσε το Hsiv για το internet και φτιάξε το bridge με vlan 835 αν έχεις vdsl.
Στη συνέχεις κάνεις port binding το bridge σε μία θύρα lan πχ lan4 και συνδέεις εκεί το ρούτερ σου.

----------


## jkoukos

Το 838 δεν παίζει σε κανέναν. Το VoIP παίζει:
α. Σε VLAN ID 836 (ή 8/36 VPI/VCI) αν η σύνδεση είναι από αστικό κέντρο.
β. Σε VLAN ID 837 αν η σύνδεση είναι από νέα υπαίθρια καμπίνα FTTC και σε FTTH.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι συμβαίνει?
> Ξερει κάποιος.


Δώσε εικόνες από τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις στο μενού του ΖΤΕ, για να δούμε αν σου έχει ξεφύγει κάτι.

----------


## mondeo

Γιάννη εγώ με One Net σε 838 παίζω.

----------


## jkoukos

Επαγγελματικό. Μιλάμε για τις οικιακές συνδέσεις.

----------


## mondeo

Δεν ήξερα ότι σε οικιακό - επαγγελματικό παίζει διαφορετικό vlan στην τηλεφωνία.

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι ανάλογα την εταιρεία. Σε Cosmote είναι ίδια.
Στις οικιακές μέσω FTTC/H, είναι στάνταρτ σε όλους από τον κανονισμό ως 835 για Internet, 836 για IPTV και 837 για VoIP.

Από δικό τους DSLAM στο αστικό κέντρο, ο καθένας δίνει ότι θέλει και η Vodafone από εποχής HOL είχε 835 για Internet, 837 για IPTV και 836 για VoIP (δηλαδή IPTV και VoIP είναι ανάποδα). Παρομοίως και οι άλλοι για Internet, με μόνη εξαίρεση την Nova που έχει 1102.

----------


## mondeo

Ερώτηση Γιάννη αν ξέρεις.
Η κόρη μου έχει κι αυτή One Net στο μαγαζί με Oxygen.
Θέλουμε να βάλουμε Fritz αλλά απ' ότι βλέπω το Oxygen δεν έχει Back Up Configuration κι από εκεί να πάρω κωδικούς.
Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος;

----------


## jkoukos

Με το Oxygen δεν υπάρχει λύση, σε αντίθεση αν είχες το H267A.

----------


## mondeo

Έχω κανά δυό  στην καβάτζα.
Κάτι θα γίνει.

----------


## Stavros1

Γειά σας και από εμένα διάβασα το πρώτο  ποστ του Λούκα έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο θέμα έχω το ρουτερ της Vodafone,έχω πάρει Asus και θέλω να το κρατήσω της Vodafone για να έχω σταθερό τηλέφωνο και να συνδέσω το Asus για Internet. Έχει γράψει έναν οδηγό για την όλη διαδικασία μπορείτε να μου πείτε ποιος είναι; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## jkoukos

Στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος και συγκεκριμένα εδώ.

----------


## Stavros1

Καλημέρα το είδα ότι υπάρχει ένα αρχείο αλλά δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω. Είναι εύκολο να το ξανά ανεβάσεις;

----------


## jkoukos

Μια χαρά ανοίγει. Ένα απλό zip αρχείο είναι και μέσα υπάρχουν οι οδηγίες.

----------


## Stavros1

Έχεις δίκαιο. Απλά έμπαινα από το κινητό και δεν το διάβαζε.

----------


## thundercat

Στη Vodafone εχει οντως αλλαξει o root password για τα ZTE H267A 
Μάλλον άλλο firmware (DVFT20  retail) 
Δοκιμάστε τον παρακάτω 
2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5

----------


## NIKOLAE

Καλησπέρα παιδιά μπήκα στο Vodafone 100 πριν έιχα  ρυθμίσει το ρουτερ(wind) κατευθείαν πάνω στο asus dsl-ac87vg αλλά το τηλέφωνο μου ήταν αναλογικό.... Τώρα που θα γίνει ευριζωνικο θα μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω;;;. Η πρεπει να το κάνω γέφυρα;;; παρακαλώ αν υπάρχει οδηγός να με βοηθήσετε... Θα

----------


## chris papas

καλησπερα στην ομαδα ειμαι συνδρομητης vodafone και εχω κανει αιτηση γαι 100αρα απο 24 μου εχουν στειλει εδω κιαι καιρο το ZTE 267a.Σημερα κατοπιν τηλεφωνικης επικοινωνιας επειδη η αιτηση εχει γινει στις 13 γεναρη και ακομα δεν με εχουν αναβαθμισει εκανα καποιες ερωτησεις σχετικα με το bridge mode!Αυτο που μου ειπε το παλικαρι στην τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση οτι απλα απενεργοποιω το dhcp και το wifi στο δικο τους router και ενεργοποιω στο δικο μου(ASUS RT AX82U) το ppoe βαζω δηλαδη τους δικους του κωδικους!Αυτο κατα ποσο ειναι πιθανο να ειναι ετσι ευκολο οπως μου το ειπε!?

----------


## x_undefined

Αυτό δεν είναι για κανένα λόγο bridge. Το ZTE θα συνεχίσει να κάνει NAT. Που σημαίνει ότι και πάλι θα εξαρτιέσαι από την επεξεργαστική του ισχύ και μνήμη και ότι δεν θα έχεις την public IP στο δικό σου router και θα χρειάζεσαι DMZ ή διπλά port forward rules. 2η ταυτόχρονη PPPoE σύνδεση να παίξει από το δικό σου μου φαίνεται δύσκολο, εκτός κι αν έχει από την αρχή PPPoE Passthrough το ZTE και αφήνουν 2 ταυτόχρονα sessions, που δεν το νομίζω.

----------


## chris papas

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση...οποτε το κανω κανονικα οπως λεει ο οδηγος και δε τους ζαλιζω αυτους στη βονταφον!Δοκιμασα και με το root κωδικο και μπαινει κανονικα!

----------


## nikosaek2121

Καλησπέρα έχει αφαιρεθεί ο οδηγός για κάποιο λόγο δεν βλέπω κάποια ένδειξη για να Τον κατεβάσω.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε ποιον οδηγό αναφέρεσαι; Αν εννοείς αυτόν, μια χαρά υπάρχει και μόλις τώρα δοκίμασα και κατεβαίνει.
Μήπως είσαι συνδεδεμένος στο φόρουμ με mobile style; Αν ναι, υπάρχει bug και δεν εμφανίζονται τα συνημμένα.

----------


## nikosaek2121

Αυτό ήταν αδελφέ μου ευχαριστώ, μπήκα σε desktop view και το κατέβασα.

----------


## bannedteam

ξέρει κανείς αν το zte h267a έχει το pppoe passthrough enabled από default?? Δυστυχώς μόλις έλαβα το ρούτερ και κανένα root password δεν λειτουργεί. Επιπλέον δεν σε αφήνει να κατεβάσεις το config. Άραγε υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος;

----------


## mslave

> ξέρει κανείς αν το zte h267a έχει το pppoe passthrough enabled από default?? Δυστυχώς μόλις έλαβα το ρούτερ και κανένα root password δεν λειτουργεί. Επιπλέον δεν σε αφήνει να κατεβάσεις το config. Άραγε υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος;


Αν είναι OneNet Έχεις πάρει update σε νέο Firmware vdfs.T21 και δεν μπορείς να πάρεις backup. Θα πρέπει να γίνει downgrade μέσω uart για να μπορέσεις να τραβήξεις configuration 
κάποια στιγμή θα φτιάξω έναν οδηγό

----------

